# Foal shots for pregnant mare?



## Taz (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi everyone, I've been reading on here all summer and have a question I could use some advise on, you know so much more than I do. I have a rescue mini who I was told was probably in foal when I got her but just felt the foal kick for the first time a few days ago, so now I believe it..mostly, still waiting to see the little guy appear for it to be real. Haha. From the last date she could have been bred she is 277 days today. She had her rabies and tetanus shots in the summer but nothing else. Should I give her a booster for them and/or the rest of the 'regular' shots for around here once she's at 300 days? I'm worried about her foaling early if she has a reaction to them. I was warned about it and am a worrier.... Any advise would be greatly appreciated. I will talk to my vet as well but he's not a breeding vet, you guys do this all the time.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 31, 2017)

Is this her first foal? If she's had a foal in the past she will probably start showing a bag within two weeks or more from foaling.....which will help determine how far away she is.

If she's NOT a maiden mare and hasn't bagged up yet, you could give her the basic vaccines (we do a Prestige 5-way). I'd hold off with the other boosters, if it were me.

And if she IS a maiden mare, I'd hold off all vaccines and give them IMMEDIATELY after foaling. Frankly, since you really don't know her history, if it were me, I would hold off and vaccine her right after the birth anyway..... (I don't envy your situation, but appreciate how you want to do the best for her.)

We worm the mare with ivermectin IMMEDIATELY after foaling as it also helps the foal by going through the milk. Some folks also give the newborn a tetanus shot.

If you DO hold off, this means you'll want to vaccinate the foal a little earlier. We do it at weaning time (4 to 6 months), but you might consider pushing that up to 2 to 3 months. I know some breeders who will do this when they don't know the history of the mare.


----------



## Taz (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks, that helps. I'm thinking right after foaling is the safest.

She is not a maiden from looking at her, thankfully!!

No bag or any other signs that she's thinking about getting ready but I'm watching.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 9, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum






I think its great to be a worrier as long as you can calm yourself during delivery. I have seen some people be so blase about foaling only to see major problems and losses of foals.

Hope youll post some pics of your mare


----------



## Taz (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks Ryan,

I haven't figured out how to post any pictures yet but I'll keep trying



.

No worries about being too blase, I'll be obsessively watching her but am pretty good at not panicking.


----------



## chandab (Jan 15, 2018)

To post pictures, you need to click on the more reply options box below the text box, it'll reload, and you'll have

options to load pictures.


----------



## Taz (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh great! I'll try it when I get a chance to play.

Thanks.


----------

